# ryobi weed eater



## stubborn1 (Oct 24, 2008)

Did you simply try dumping out the old gas from the trimmer and putting in new gas/oil mix?


----------



## mattman (Mar 9, 2009)

sounds like BS to me....I have had the same gas/oil in a certain chain saw for years.........don't use it much, and it fires right up every year.

I would do what the above poster said......then give up on weed eating for the summer.


----------

